# Can't configure iPaq 5450 to network...[I]please help!!!![/I]



## PAQman (Jan 19, 2005)

I have an iPaq 5450 that I have owned for a little over a year now. I use it constantly, for Word, Excel other applications for school, lots of games, and a variety of miscelaneous programs. However I spent a lot of money to have Wi-Fi and bluetooth built into my device, and after a year I have still not been able to configure things correctly so I can connect to a network!! I even bought a Bluetooth phone to connect through that, and although my iPaq and phone (Motorola v551) can share files and so forth, I have been unable to connect to anything else. Can someone PLEASE help?????????


----------



## results (Jan 25, 2004)

I had same problems. 

"Under Network Key" Tab:
Authentication: Open
Data Encryption: WEP: leave the box unchecked
Network Key: WEP Key ************
Key Index: 1
After I did that it seems to work fine.

I hope this works for you, I know how frustrating it can be.


----------



## denbigh (Feb 11, 2005)

results said:


> I had same problems.
> 
> "Under Network Key" Tab:
> Authentication: Open
> ...


I may sound naive but I do not seem to have a Network Key tab. I have been trying to find where to in the WEP key which my Access Point requires. Incidentally, I have read elsewhere that I should see all the networks in my area (which should only be my one) and then select. At that point I would expect the WEP key to be required (to be consistent with what happens when I add a new computer to my network). I want DHCP to allocate the LAN address, me to provide the WEP key, and bingo, here we go! Only it doesnt begin to follow the script.


----------



## PAQman (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, I think I have the same issue with the Network Key thing, what model do you have???


----------



## denbigh (Feb 11, 2005)

PAQman said:


> Yeah, I think I have the same issue with the Network Key thing, what model do you have???


Have made a lot of progress since then. I now have my iPAQ 5450 working fine through WLAN, but have really screwed up trying to get Bluetooth working. I had it working ONCE only, then lost it, and now I have lost my COM1 and COM2 com ports, so cannot use the cradle to tell ActiveSynch where to go. 
The WLAN is organised nicely with communication to any PC on my home network. File and Printer sharing is working, and I have fast access to the Internet, since the WLAN on the iPAQ seems to be 54Mbps.
Now, how did I do it? I followed the manual - you know, the last thing you do as a user - which I found at http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...kId=115&prodSeriesId=322914&prodTypeId=215348 under the (almost invisible) link to manuals. This manual covers 4100,4300,5400,5500 series, so maybe this will help you too. Just follow the words...


----------



## PAQman (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the response, I was just looking through that HP stuff and was wondering, do you have any extra hardware attachted to your iPaq besides the pre-installed wi-fi and network adapters? I don't, and I just wanted to make sure that wasn't my issue before I lose my mind trying to do this again. I didn't think I needed any, I was under the impression the 5450 came fairly well stocked, but let me know if you get a chance. 
As far as the bluetooth, I was able to sync fine the first couple of times I did it after getting my PC bluetooth adapter, but I've never been able to repeat the positive results. The com ports are my problem as well...I think. So let me know if you make any progress on that, too...Thanks


----------



## PAQman (Jan 19, 2005)

I forgot I had one more question, are you using the 2002, or the new Windows Mobile 2003 OS?? Thanks...


----------

